# Festplatte arbeitet dauernd, wenn ich nicht am PC bin



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2011)

Meine Festplatte rödelt oft stark vor sich hin, wenn ich mal ne Weile nicht am PC bin (Bildschirmschoner an). Woran kann das liegen? Index-erstellung der Festplatten ist aus, ich hab keine Tuningtools oder so was laufen,

Win 7 home premium


----------



## Vordack (1. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Meine Festplatte rödelt oft stark vor sich hin, wenn ich mal ne Weile nicht am PC bin (Bildschirmschoner an). Woran kann das liegen? Index-erstellung der Festplatten ist aus, ich hab keine Tuningtools oder so was laufen,
> 
> Win 7 home premium



Es kann natürlich sein dass sie auf den virtuellen Speicher zugreift. Wie viel RAM hats Du? 4 GB? Wie viel virtuellen Speicher? Du könntest ja mal den virtuellen Speicher probehalber deakivieren.

Zonealarm? Andere Virensoftware vielleicht?

Deaktiviere doch mal die ganzen "Dienste" im Taksmanager die du nicht brauchst... vielleicht stößt du so auf den Verdächtigen.

edit: Nebenbei, bei Worms3D hatte ich starkes ruckeln und andauernde Festpaltenaktivität. Da lag es an neuen Sata Treibern


----------



## Chemenu (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein wenig in div. Foren gesucht weil ich selber auch dieses "Problem" habe. Ich hab mich allerdings noch nie auf Spurensuche begeben weil es mich nicht wirklich stört. Habe schließlich auch Indexierung und Defragmentierung usw. alles aktiviert.

Jedenfalls gibt es jede Menge Leute mit dem gleichen Problem aber scheinbar keine Lösung.^^ Du kannst höchstens mal versuchen die Ursache mit dem Ressourcenmonitor ausfindig zu machen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2011)

Ja gu, es sind halt ein haufen Porzesse usw. aktiv - aber was könnte da "bekanntermaßen" schuld sein? zB Defrag: macht windows das automatisch, und wenn ja: wo stell ich das ab?


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja gu, es sind halt ein haufen Porzesse usw. aktiv - aber was könnte da "bekanntermaßen" schuld sein? zB Defrag: macht windows das automatisch, und wenn ja: wo stell ich das ab?


Das Defragmentieren von Windows kenne ich nur mit dem Taskplaner, weiß aber nicht ob es den bei Win7 überhaupt noch gibt.
Hier wird gezeigt wo man es wohl einstellen kann:
www.netzwelt.de/news/83827-ordnung-muss-defragmentieren-windows-7.html 
Der Prefetch könnte es möglicherweise auch sein, würde ich aber dann wenn überhaupt nur für Anwendungen deaktivieren, nicht für den Bootvorgang:
www.windows7-tuning.de/hilfe-a-secrets/system/prefetch-aendernloeschen-windows-7-beschleunigen.html


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2011)

naja, aber Prefetch: wieso sollte das dann aktiv werden, wenn der PC schon lang ist, und auch erst dann, wenn ich am PC ne Weile nichts mache? ^^ 

Und Defrag hab ich auf keinen Fall vorher aktiviert.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, aber Prefetch: wieso sollte das dann aktiv werden, wenn der PC schon lang ist, und auch erst dann, wenn ich am PC ne Weile nichts mache? ^^
> 
> Und Defrag hab ich auf keinen Fall vorher aktiviert.


Beim Prefetch kenne ich mich bei den einzelnen Abläufen zu wenig aus, habe aber zumindest gelesen das der die Dateien ebenfalls defragmentiert, aber wann und wie, keine Ahnung.   

Wenn nicht, kommt eigentlich nur noch, wie von Vordack bereit erwähnt, der virtuelle Speicher in Frage, Windows schiebt ja öfters Daten aus dem RAM in diesen Speicher.

Hast du den denn schon deaktiviert?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2011)

Virtueller Speicher hab ich noch nicht probiert, da muss ich erst schauen, wie das geht. Wäre aber rein "logisch" gesehen komisch: ich hab keine Programme offen oder so, und warum wird dann was auf der HDD gemacht, wenn ich am PC nix mache?


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Virtueller Speicher hab ich noch nicht probiert, da muss ich erst schauen, wie das geht. Wäre aber rein "logisch" gesehen komisch: ich hab keine Programme offen oder so, und warum wird dann was auf der HDD gemacht, wenn ich am PC nix mache?


Ich glaube es werden Daten ausgelagert bei denen Windows feststellt, dass diese längere Zeit nicht mehr in Gebrauch waren, um Platz im Arbeitsspeicher zu schaffen.

Wie genau man das bei Windows 7 deaktiviert, kann ich nicht sagen, aber wahrscheinlich irgendwo in Systemsteuerung->System.

Hier wird das beschrieben:
www.winhelpline.info/forum/faq-datenbank-system-tuning-optimierung-windows-7/162556-auslagerungsdatei-unter-windows-7-anpassen-abschalten.html


----------

